# homeade smoker question



## sanva (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey everyone, this is my first post just found this forum and need some advice. I want to build myself a smoker grill and I have in my scrap pile a old -glass lined water tank- can it be used to build a smoker or will there be a problem with the lining ? I appreciate any and all replies. Thanks!


----------



## moltenone (Aug 4, 2007)

i wouldn't,thats just my opinion,i would get a 55 gal. barrel or two.
are you thinking of removing the glass?


mark


----------



## sanva (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey, I cut out a door on this tank today and welded hinges on, got to take a look inside it is almost like a baked on enamel look inside, don't think it"s anyway to get the lining off. I stood it up on the end and built a big wood fire in it tonight and I'll see tomorrow what kind of effect if any it has on the lining! Appreciate any and all replies, thanks. Sammy.


----------



## msmith (Aug 6, 2007)

Sammy my first smoker was built out of a hot water heater tank. I took my torch and burned out the glass lining inside the tank. This stuff will pop so wear a long sleeve shirt and safety glasses after you do that it is safe to use.


----------



## salbaje gato (Aug 6, 2007)

i had wanted to try that also, show us some pics of you progress,


----------



## sanva (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the replies, the fire I built in it last night had no effect on the lining just put a good smoky coating on it, I burnt about a half a wheelbarrow load of dry oak and maple in it and had it super hot and it didn't even take the lining off where the fire was. I don't have a torch to burn it out with and am wondering whether I ought to spend any more time on it or just trash it! Is there anyone out there who uses one with the lining still in it and have not had any ill effects from using it? I'm tempted to try it but don't want to make my family sick!! Thanks.Sammy.


----------



## chris_harper (Aug 7, 2007)

i have always heard to break the glass out of a water heater tank being used for a smoker. i used 55-gallon drums for mine. i have never used a water heater tank, so i can't help you there.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 7, 2007)

with the age of the internet, you may try the mother earth news. me & my uncle did fridge  & water heater smokers years ago using the directions taken- turned out some good que... we also did 16" d.o. roasts(for 24 hrs) in compost piles...now thats a different recipe....


----------

